# I have a paranormal gift



## Larsky (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm invisible to bartenders.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm not sure you could call it a paranormal gift, but every time I get in the shower, or take a crap, the phone rings.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2019)

I've been touched by the Divine.  When I walk in the coffee shop, my right-wing friends all say, "Jesus!"


----------



## sparky (Jan 6, 2019)

I communicate well with goats....~S~


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 19, 2019)

Only two of them?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2019)

Larsky said:


> I'm invisible to bartenders.


I have a paranormal gift, I'm envisioning a Ferrari in your driveway.






When it coalesces you can keep it..............


----------



## Crixus (Jan 28, 2019)

I see dead people.


----------

